# Advice housing males



## eem (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking for some help.

I'm looking for mice as pets only. Not for show or breeding. I'm sure this question is common and I've read through similar posts about housing males on here.

Would I be able to house a trio of males from the same litter or is this not such a good idea? I understand that each mouse is different so nothing can be guaranteed. Would it be best to wait for a group of females instead?

My experience with mice has been keeping a few when I was younger and two years in college taking care of them if that makes any difference.

Thank you for any help


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

males are likely to fight, yes some boys are more plasid for some reason and get on fine but its not natural for males to be like that so as you wont know if a buck will be dominant/territorial until one attacks the other in my opyion its not worth the risk to the mice.
So id sggest to either have males and keep them in separate cages or a group of girls.


----------



## eem (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## crystaljemsatins (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi you can indeed keep males together if they are put together as youngsters and siblings are always fine as they have the same smell, if you take one out from the group to use as a stud buck you can not place them back as they will now have a different smell.

When sorting my own youngsters I put all the young bucks in one big box and all the young does in another, because you can compare them for size and type as they all grow older with each other.


----------

